# new foster



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

She is to cute!!! If she smelled then maybe a bath would have helped lol. Oh well those owners don't deserve her anyways. Hope she finds a new home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well if they give her up for being smelly, they dont deserve her. She is beautiful and I love her zipper nose.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

somebody's going to be estatic to have her in their family - she beautiful, a great age


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She's gorgeous and looks like she's got some pretty white teeth too! Someone is going to be very lucky to get her


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

i bet you wont have her for long...... So if the Dh or DW or for that matter the human kids smell are they given them up also...... good god some of the reasons ppl come up are beyond me....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby! Maybe an occasional bath was too much to ask? I wonder what they were feeding her. I bet that contributed, too. I am glad she is safe with you!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Uh, do these people know about the concept of soap and water? She's adorable and better things are in her future anyway.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL... can I give back my hubby 'cause he smells?? (J/K..... I still love him!)

LOVE the zipper nose! What a sweetie!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

People are idiots! I'm so glad they gave her up because they don't deserve her! She's gorgeous and I bet she doesn't last long with you before she's adopted.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

She is such a pretty girl.. looks like she is ready for fun! Smells? For Pete's sake.. could be any number of causes.. Like I always say.. if you are LOOKING for an excuse anyone will do. She deserves someone that is committed to her, any way.. Bless you for taking her in. I know you will make a huge difference in her life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful!!

I bet she would say that they stank!!

What is her name? What an Angel!!!!


----------



## michflus (Oct 13, 2008)

What an awful excuse to give up that beautiful girl!! Some lucky family is going to get a great dog!! Thank you for taking her!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What morons those people are! I'm glad the dog is now on her way to a life with people who are a) more intelligent than a green bean and b) will love her always.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

in this kind of case, does the rescue contact the breeder?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad she's with you Kath...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

She is just gorgeous!!

Did I miss her name?

What a Smile, Face and Teeth!!!!!!!


----------



## wendybethea (Mar 29, 2009)

sophie said:


> well here i go again, i still have dallas, however a local small rescue called last night and asked me to foster a golden girl. she was given up because she smelled, yes she needs a bath. she is 1 1/2 years old, fully vetted, spayed, housetrained, came with all her vet records and akc papers. what is wrong with people, giving up a dog because it smelled? tried to get better pictures, but she is real velcro tonight, can't blame her.


Hi,
I live in Montgomery AL and am looking to adopt a golden I found this forum and noticed how gorgeous the foster you have is. Is she available for adoption? Please email me at [email protected]. We are willing to drive to pick her up if she is the golden for us. Please email me and I would love to tell you more about us =)


----------



## wendybethea (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,
I live in Montgomery AL and am looking to adopt a golden I found this forum and noticed how gorgeous the foster you have is. Is she available for adoption? Please email me at [email protected]. We are willing to drive to pick her up if she is the golden for us. Please email me and I would love to tell you more about us =)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,she is a doll with lovely zipper.I am melting.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

wendybethea said:


> Hi,
> I live in Montgomery AL and am looking to adopt a golden I found this forum and noticed how gorgeous the foster you have is. Is she available for adoption? Please email me at [email protected]. We are willing to drive to pick her up if she is the golden for us. Please email me and I would love to tell you more about us =)


Welcome to the forum and good luck in your search for a golden! It's wonderful of you that you decided to adopt.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

:doh: Flippin idiots
and very glad they gave her up, and glad she's with you to find a home that appreciates a golden beauty


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Well,we got our leonberger in France cos he was too big and furry,lol!!.
She is gorgeous,love her color and bright eyes!>


----------



## wendybethea (Mar 29, 2009)

Is she still available?I've been working with gulf south golden rescue to adopt a golden. Can you email me and tell me more about her?


----------



## Bleubelle (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi don't know if I'm at the right place or not, first time on site. My husband and I are looking into getting a golden. Doesn't have to come with registration papers. 

Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in the Montgomery Alabama area?

Thanks


----------



## David Ewers (Nov 1, 2016)

where are you?


----------

